# Hey All !!! YYC newbie, excited to learn and need help!!!!



## Newbie__want2learn (Jul 5, 2018)

Hey All, I have recently become fascinated with metal work and forging. I am looking for someone to help me build my first knife.  Is there anyone in the Calgary area that would be up for the challenge?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jul 6, 2018)

Welcome aboard! I'm not a knife guy but certain someone will chime in soon.


----------



## Crosche (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi,

I could give you a hand on learning the basics of forging a blade.


----------

